# MarkC's RAID MY CELLAR contest!



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Welcome to MarkC's .RAID MY CELLAR contest!

My favorite of all the contests I've seen here in the pipe section in the last five or so years was one created by Jeff (Commonsenseman) in which, to win, you had to guess his three favorite TV shows of all time. I thought it was a lot of fun (although I had no idea what to guess myself) and wanted to do a variant of that. There will be four prizes, which the winners will select in the order listed below..

Now, what do you have to do to win a tin? Just this: guess the first three LPs I ever bought. Each person is allowed only one guess in a twenty-four hour period; any further guesses by the same person the same day will be ignored. Simply guess three albums in a group/artist: album format as below...

New Kids on the Block: Hanging Tough
Mannheim Steamroller: Fresh Aire III
Tiny Tim: God Bless Tiny Tim

(If these were your guesses, I'm not sending you any tobacco, even if you win!)

I will respond to each post at the end of that day (midnight, pacific time), telling you how many groups are correct, and how many albums are correct. The order of the LPs does not matter. The above guess would get a response of 0/0. We keep going each day until someone gets all three correct in one post. If it looks like we're struggling, I'll add a hint each day, but believe me, none of the three are anything obscure. (And, of course, the first clue is that I'm using the term LP not CD or download.) If this is confusing, just ask a question and I'll try to help. I'm not sure if this is clear or not. Just keep in mind that if you make more than one guess in the twenty-four hour period, the subsequent guess will be *ignored!*

Prizes:

Whoever gets all three in one post first gets first choice of any tin in my cellar!
Whoever first gets the first correct LP gets fourth choice.
Whoever first gets the second correct LP gets the third choice.
Whoever first gets the third correct LP gets the second choice.
There is no prize for getting a correct group/artist; only for the LPs.

Here's a link to Jeff's contest so you can see how his went: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/268729-tambolaka-awareness-contest.html

If you're convinced you're going to win and want to start picking out a tin, just click on the link in my signature. If you decide on a bulk blend contained in a mason jar, and want it shipped in the jar, I'll give it a shot, but won't replace it if it breaks. Frankly, the idea of shipping a jar of tobacco makes me nervous...


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Great idea for a contest. I have no idea which direction your musical tastes lie, but if I grew up in your era, my first 3 would look something like this:

Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin III
The Beatles: Let It Be
The Doors: LA Woman


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh Boy, this is tough!!! Especially without any clues!

here we go:

Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin IV
Pink Floyd: Dark Side Of The Moon
Bruce Springsteen: Born To Run


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

duplicat please delete.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Johnny Cash: Johnny Cash and his hot blue guitar. 
Elvis Presley: Elvis Presley
Frank Sinatra: In The Wee Small Hours.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Being a fellow VA enthusiast, I think I might have a special insight...

guess 1: Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Chipmunks Sing With Children
guess 2: The Partridge Family: The Partridge Family Album
guess 3: Black Sabbath: Paranoid (this one I'm sure of... I'm having visions of you, Mark, as a kid, clenching yer fists and making "angsty face" while singing/screaming along with "War Pigs".)


I can taste the Hall O the Wynd already...yep.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rolling Stones: Beggar's Banquet









Beatles: Revolver









Thin Lizzy: Jailbreak


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Cream: Desrali Gears
Pete Frampton: Frampton Comes Alive!
Cheap Trick at Budokan


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Bachman Turner Overdrive: Bachman Turner Overdrive
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Cosmo's Factory
Blue Oyster Cult: Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy
David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust
The Who - Who's Next


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Sounds fun but I have no idea _where_ to start guessing, so I'm going to sit out...though I would imagine that LP is something that predates CDs...:hmm:


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin IV
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Jefferson Airplane: The Worst of Jefferson Airplane
Simon and Garfunkel: Bridge Over Troubled Water
Bee Gees: 1st


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

George Harrison: All Things Must Pass
Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon
AC/DC: High Voltage


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, that wraps up the first day of guesses; let's see how we did!



tmoran said:


> Great idea for a contest. I have no idea which direction your musical tastes lie, but if I grew up in your era, my first 3 would look something like this:
> 
> Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin III
> The Beatles: Let It Be
> The Doors: LA Woman


1/0


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Branzig said:


> Oh Boy, this is tough!!! Especially without any clues!
> 
> here we go:
> 
> ...


0/0 Two of the three ended up on the shelf later, though; never got into Springsteen.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Auburnguy said:


> Johnny Cash: Johnny Cash and his hot blue guitar.
> Elvis Presley: Elvis Presley
> Frank Sinatra: In The Wee Small Hours.


0/0 Again, more good stuff, but not when I started. Heck, I didn't figure out Sinatra until I was forty!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Being a fellow VA enthusiast, I think I might have a special insight...
> 
> guess 1: Alvin and the Chipmunks: The Chipmunks Sing With Children
> guess 2: The Partridge Family: The Partridge Family Album
> ...


0/0. You are correct about the War Pigs scenario, but I didn't pick up that LP until a few years later.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Rolling Stones: Beggar's Banquet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1/0 Thin Lizzy was in college! But one heck of an album!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tgs679 said:


> Cream: Desrali Gears
> Pete Frampton: Frampton Comes Alive!
> Cheap Trick at Budokan


0/0 The last two are a bit late for me, though again, all three ended up in my hands later. You guys must know my musical tastes pretty well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

haebar said:


> Bachman Turner Overdrive: Bachman Turner Overdrive
> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Cosmo's Factory
> Blue Oyster Cult: Blue Oyster Cult


1/0; got one group, but no LPs.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BryGuySC said:


> Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy
> David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust
> The Who - Who's Next


0/0. Although, if I'd included my fourth purchase, The Who would have been a hit, although it was Live at Leeds.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

455 Punch said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> Led Zeppelin: Led Zeppelin IV
> Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon


1/1 We have our first winner! Start working on your selection, Ray! Keep in mind, you can keep guessing; you might win more than one! (And I'd save $$$ on shipping; I'm pulling for ya! )


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> Jefferson Airplane: The Worst of Jefferson Airplane
> Simon and Garfunkel: Bridge Over Troubled Water
> Bee Gees: 1st


0/0. Airplane I didn't discover until college. Oddly enough, the album that hooked me was Bark. Go figure. And while not in my first three, Bridge _was_ an early purchase.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

pmr1010 said:


> George Harrison: All Things Must Pass
> Pink Floyd: Dark Side of the Moon
> AC/DC: High Voltage


0/0.

Okay, that wraps up the first day. Gentlemen, continue your guesses!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Bachman Turner Overdrive: Four Wheel Drive
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River
Blue Oyster Cult: Agents of Fortune


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Willy and the Poor Boys
The Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground
The Allman Brothers Band: The Allman Brother Band

Man, some great music back then.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Chronicle
Bachman Turner Overdrive: Not Fragile
Jimi Hendrix: Electric Ladyland


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

King Crimson: In The Court Of The Crimson King
The Kinks: Arthur Or the Decline And Fall Of The British Empire
Bob Dylan: Nashville Skyline

I was too late for the Willy And The Poor Boys guess.... :lol:


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

@MarkC Are you counting the 24 hour timeperiod as midnight to midnight (roughly), or 24 hours from our previous guess?
I don't want to submit my second round too soon.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Midnight to midnight Pacific time; you're good to go!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

The Ramones: The Ramones 
Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
Sex Pistols, Never Mind the Bollocks, Here’s the Sex Pistols

See if this hits.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

John Lennon: Imagine
The Beatles: White Album
Neil Young: After The Gold Rush


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

OK. You've admitted to both Black Sabbath AND Simon and Garfunkle...

So my theory of "geeky mellow" mixed with "rompin' stompin hard" is at least partially accurate.

Humm... lets try again.

1) Ethyl Merman: If I Knew You Were Comin' I'd've Baked a Cake
2) The Ink Spots: These Cats Are High
3) The Pretty Things: The Pretty Things (I can see you, Mark, playin' a scorchin' air guitar to "Mama, Keep Your Big Mouth Shut" and dreamin' of the day yer old and cool enough to smoke a pipe.)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
The Zombies: The Zombies


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Tobias goin for the kill...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, that's the end of Day Two here at cellar raid central...



haebar said:


> Bachman Turner Overdrive: Four Wheel Drive
> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River
> Blue Oyster Cult: Agents of Fortune


1/1; we have our second winner! Tab is now written in for third choice!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tmoran said:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Willy and the Poor Boys
> The Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground
> The Allman Brothers Band: The Allman Brother Band
> 
> Man, some great music back then.


Ah, but you're forgetting; if I had heard Lou Reed that early, I'd have been in a band myself! 

1/0


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Horsefeathers said:


> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Chronicle
> Bachman Turner Overdrive: Not Fragile
> Jimi Hendrix: Electric Ladyland


1/0

More awesome LPs, though!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Branzig said:


> King Crimson: In The Court Of The Crimson King
> The Kinks: Arthur Or the Decline And Fall Of The British Empire
> Bob Dylan: Nashville Skyline
> 
> I was too late for the Willy And The Poor Boys guess.... :lol:


0/0 BUT the KC lp is on my list of best albums of all time! Fantastic stuff.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Auburnguy said:


> The Ramones: The Ramones
> Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
> Sex Pistols, Never Mind the Bollocks, Here's the Sex Pistols
> 
> See if this hits.


0/0 Nope; you were too early with the first post, and a tad late with this one. If it's any consolation, you forced me to put on the Ramones while waiting for the clock to hit midnight!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

455 Punch said:


> John Lennon: Imagine
> The Beatles: White Album
> Neil Young: After The Gold Rush


1/0. Damn. I think I'll listen to After the Gold Rush next...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

El wedo del milagro said:


> OK. You've admitted to both Black Sabbath AND Simon and Garfunkle...
> 
> So my theory of "geeky mellow" mixed with "rompin' stompin hard" is at least partially accurate.
> 
> ...


0/0
Ethyl Merman? Now you're getting nasty! The other two (though not those particular discs) I'll confess to...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> The Zombies: The Zombies


2/2

This isn't going to last as long as I thought, is it?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

455 Punch said:


> Tobias goin for the kill...


Probably a good strategy; the third one is one of those that, if you guess the group, it's highly doubtful that you'll pick the wrong album!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
The Stooges: The Stooges

Day 3 guess


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River
Joe Cocker: With a Little Help From My Friends


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Day 3 Guesses
The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
The Allman Brothers Band: The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
The beach boys: pet sounds


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Taking an educated stab in the dark:

Crazy Elephant: Gimme Gimme Some Lovin'
The Amercian Breed: Bend Me Shape Me
Frijid Pink: Defrosted


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

This is a very cool and fun looking contest. I went in your virtual cellar. Very impressive. Were it not for a trail of bread crumbs, I could have gotten lost in a cellar that size.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Jethro Tull: Aqualung


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, time for the day three results...



Auburnguy said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> The Stooges: The Stooges
> 
> Day 3 guess


2/2 I wasn't that cool...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tmoran said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River
> Joe Cocker: With a Little Help From My Friends


2/2


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Horsefeathers said:


> Day 3 Guesses
> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> The Allman Brothers Band: The Allman Brothers Band


2/2


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BryGuySC said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> The beach boys: pet sounds


2/2


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

455 Punch said:


> Taking an educated stab in the dark:
> 
> Crazy Elephant: Gimme Gimme Some Lovin'
> The Amercian Breed: Bend Me Shape Me
> Frijid Pink: Defrosted


0/0 This is the first post to contain three albums I have never owned! :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> Jethro Tull: Aqualung


2/2

Okay, hint time. Some of you guys are thinking a little too obscure. Like the two already named, this one was definitely a hit LP. Although I didn't start buying albums until 1970 at age 12, this one was released in 1968.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River
Merle Haggard and the Strangers: Mama Tried


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Jimi Hendrix: Electric Ladyland :dude:

BTW- Aqualung is not obscure


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Santana: Santana


----------



## Smittyz (Aug 11, 2014)

The Beatles: Abby Road
CCR: Green River
The Monkees: Head


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
The Band: Music From Big Pink

...If it is 1968 and it isn't the White Album, Bookends, Beggar's Banquet, nor Electric Ladyland...I'm stumped, so I have to go with The Band :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Branzig said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> The Band: Music From Big Pink
> 
> *...If it is 1968 and it isn't the White Album, Bookends, Beggar's Banquet, nor Electric Ladyland...I'm stumped, so I have to go with The Band :lol:*


It came down to JH or one other album (that I won't mention because I want to use it tomorrow if necessary) in my mind.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> The Beatles: Abbey Road
> CCR: Green River
> Jimi Hendrix: Electric Ladyland :dude:
> 
> BTW- Aqualung is not obscure


I guess I should have made that a separate post; I certainly wasn't referring to Aqualung. But I feel like I'm doing a bit of post whoring every time I respond to all the answers!

I also probably unintentionally misled everyone when I said it wasn't obscure; I just checked a few album charts from '68 and '69, and it doesn't seem to be there, whereas, for example, the first Stooges lp that I thought was fairly obscure is. But I swear, you'll know the lp when you hear it!


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River
Grateful Dead: anthem of the sun


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a tip for you early to bed types: we don't want this to drag out too long, so if no one gets it by midnight tonight, I'll post a really good clue. I think the perfect clue, but we'll see...


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Probably a good strategy; the third one is one of those that, if you guess the group, it's highly doubtful that you'll pick the wrong album!


This was the probably unintentional hint that threw me off...looked for one-hit wonders!

Cool contest Mark, thanks for having it.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Day 4 Guesses
The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Johnny Cash: At Folsom Prison


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Three Dog Night: Three Dog Night


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

455 Punch said:


> This was the probably unintentional hint that threw me off...looked for one-hit wonders!
> 
> Cool contest Mark, thanks for having it.


Well now...


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Just a tip for you early to bed types: we don't want this to drag out too long, so if no one gets it by midnight tonight, I'll post a really good clue. I think the perfect clue, but we'll see...


Well I guess it is fair to say that everyone who posted before you posted this haven't guessed it correctly yet :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops...


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

MarkC said:


> Oops...


Is that a response, or the clue??? :behindsofa:


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Well now...


Or was THIS the clue?! I am so confused


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

:lol: And even worse, I fell asleep reading and just woke up, so an actual clue didn't get posted. Anyway, I won't bother responding to each individual post this time, all are 2/2. Yeah, I'd say that they could be considered one hit wonders, but I look at them as more of an album band than a singles band. I mean, Led Zeppelin was never a top forty hit machine, you know, but they did alright. And here is the clue that should give it all away. Ready? Here it is:



:drum:


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Beetles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Gene Krupa: The Great New Gene Krupa Quartet


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't get the clue, but I'm going with the hold over guess I had from yesterday (since no one else took it)

Beetles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River

and...










(BB&HC Cheap Thrills)


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Now I'm really glued to this thing opcorn:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm starting to get the uncomfortable feeling that it has become what could charitably described as a "forgotten classic". :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to get the uncomfortable feeling that it has become what could charitably described as a "forgotten classic". :lol:


Damn...that means I wrong :frusty: Oh well, I have another guess ready for tomorrow


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What's odd is that today, I listen to the one y'all are trying to guess much more often than Green River or Abbey Road. But then, I'm old...

Edited to add: I should correct that slightly, but I think I just thought of the next clue, so it can wait.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

I have no idea what your hint means either.

The Beatles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
The Byrds: The Notorious Byrd Brothers


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

Brent, I thought of Gene Kruppa too! 

Beetles: Abbey Road
CCR: Green River
Iron Butterfly: In-a-gadda-da-vida


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! It was obvious, wasn't it? Whew. 
My next clue was that actually I've only listened to the side two more than the other albums; no one ever actually listened to side one. 

Anyway, Bryan gets a perfect 3/3 not only grabbing the second choice, but also the first choice from my cellar! PM your address and choices to me, Bryan!

And one word on choices: YOU CAN'T HURT ME! Take what you want. The only ones I have that are close to being rare or valuable are balkans, and I just don't smoke 'em anymore. I figure the worst case scenario is I lose my four oldest tins of Hal o' the Wynd, which would panic me into buying twelve more. I'm having a hard time in seeing a downside in getting more HOTW, particularly when I have plenty just one month younger. So take what you want!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Haha...I just put the damned thing on a bit ago, and just noticed that I typed that last post entirely in the drum solo...


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

Woo-Hoo!

This was a fun contest Mark, and got me listening to a lot of music I had been neglecting!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

BryGuySC said:


> Woo-Hoo!
> 
> This was a fun contest Mark, and got me listening to a lot of music I had been neglecting!


You suck! (I mean, congrats) :biggrin:

Nice win!


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats on the win, Bryan. Nice contest, Mark. Thank you


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Bryan's made his choices; just waiting to hear from Tab now. Then it's Ray's turn to pick a tin.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Congrats on the win Gents, and thanks for the great contest Mark!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Ray says he wants to donate his winnings to another, and left it up to me to choose who. So, once Tab makes his selection, the next person to choose will be....Brent/Auburnguy! Why? Because judging by his guesses, he thinks I was the hippest twelve year old on the planet, and such delusions should be encouraged!


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners. Nice contest Mark.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Great and Fun Contest!

Iron Butterfly is so painfully obvious in hindsight!!! :doh:

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

MarkC said:


> Ray says he wants to donate his winnings to another, and left it up to me to choose who. So, once Tab makes his selection, the next person to choose will be....Brent/Auburnguy! Why? Because judging by his guesses, he thinks I was the hippest twelve year old on the planet, and such delusions should be encouraged!


Wow! Thanks sir! Great people here.

Thanks Ray!

Very cool contest.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Good contest, Mark!

I was fun reading.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The winnings are off...

9114999944313643825297
9114999944313643825303
9114999944313643825310


----------



## cbr310 (Dec 24, 2014)

How did I miss this? lol What a fun idea, thanks Mark! I would of been in left field trying to guess. LP's think i only actually heard 1 or 2! lol


----------



## BryGuySC (Aug 31, 2014)

(Happy dance!)


----------

